# Creating angled slots



## Dennis Davis (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm attaching a sketch that will show what I want to do. Can you advise what would be the best way to create the slots.

Thanks...Dennis in Boise


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dennis, The easiest way I can think of is to use door shims under the edge to tilt the work piece to the angle desired for the first cut, make your pass and then re-shim for the 2nd angle and make your pass. This is a job where using a router in ski mode pays off. You will find easy plans to make a ski jig for your router in the templates and guide bushings section.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dennis

This is one job that can be done on the table saw and it would be easyer..

I would start over,,,yep I know 

1st. put in the slots for the cards then rip to size then put on the end caps this will hide most of the end grain then round over the card holders...

OR

Use what you have now and rip the card slots and then glue on the Maple end caps and then round them over to match what you now have made...

Just a note**** to keep the slot thin, you can get 6 1/2" saw blades that are 1/16" or 3/32" thick ....they also work well for cutting plywood on the table saw... 

see item below 


====




Dennis Davis said:


> I'm attaching a sketch that will show what I want to do. Can you advise what would be the best way to create the slots.
> 
> Thanks...Dennis in Boise


----------

